# PrestaShop, ZenCart vs Mal's ecommerce?



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking to set up a shopping cart on my website and was wondering which one of these shopping carts is better. I've heard pretty good things about, PrestaShop, ZenCart and Mal's ecommerce. I need something that uses PayPal as payment. Has anyone used any of these shopping carts on your sites, and which one do you reccommed, something not too hard to set up or confusing, but more importantly something that won't take over my website's layout or design, so something that just integrates to my site. I'd appreciate your input on this.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm new to these shopping carts too. Does anyone know what's the pricing for prestashop? I went on their site but see no pricing. It says it's "open source", does that mean it's free?


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello, I use volusion.com. Its been a great company to work with please they are there 24/7 to answer any questions you have. You can check out my website. I will be changing it a little to bring in some more rhinestone and other works...matchpointwear.com.

They include everything. I use to use Mals...won't need it with this company!

Jan


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

tuan said:


> I'm new to these shopping carts too. Does anyone know what's the pricing for prestashop? I went on their site but see no pricing. It says it's "open source", does that mean it's free?


To be quite honest I couldn't find any free ones that met my needs. I ended up going with bigcartel.com as it is extremely easy to add products and design your shop. Right now I'm on the 9.99 for 25 products and like it so far.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, Prestashop is free. And it is a good cart. BUT, unless you are very skilled in server configuration, go with a hosted solution like Big Commerce or Volusion.

PCI and Red Flags compliance are big deals and they have stiff penalties. Compliance goes beyond just the cart programming itself, although that is included. It also includes server setup, firewall configuration, intrusion detections and reporting requirements.

If you are ONLY using PP, you might can get away with a cart on your regular hosted server. But if you ever plan to take CCs, let the big guys deal with this headache for $25 a month.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I did the custom website mal's thing a few years back. To cancel anything is more difficult. I really like the ease and less headache that volusion has. I researched like crazy. Good luck...There are a lot of choices out there. I'm sure you will find one that suits your needs...Sort of like my cutter problem...like which one to buy for under $500.00...lol.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

best open source shopping cart is OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution easy to use and customize


----------

